# Putain ! (exclamation)



## ishikawakun

Bonjour.

 La jeunesse dit " Putain !" quand quelque chose de déplaisant leur arrive.
 Pour que l'amitié avec eux aille plus loin, j'ai envie d'imiter leur "Putain".

 De nos jours, c'est toléré au milieu scolaire et si c'est possible, au milieu professionnel ?
 Merci d'avance !


----------



## snarkhunter

Bonjour,

Non, l'usage de ce juron est par définition à proscrire dans un contexte social un peu strict : c'est une expression qui traduit avant tout la grossièreté de celui qui l'utilise.

... Après, si tu te tapes sur les doigts avec un marteau en bricolant, _c'est à voir_ !
Mais sinon, j'éviterais absolument dans un milieu scolaire ou professionnel.


----------



## Logospreference-1

snarkhunter said:


> [...] l'usage de ce juron est par définition à proscrire dans un contexte social un peu strict : c'est une expression qui traduit avant tout la grossièreté de celui qui l'utilise. [...]


 Certes, mais dans le Sud-Ouest, en particulier dans les cours de récréation, disons que tout le monde ne fait pas l'effort d'éviter ou n'en sent pas la nécessité, si déjà un tel effort n'est pas considéré comme déraisonnable, tant le mot se dit à tout bout de champ. On peut certainement éviter de prendre le pli, car ensuite on se corrige difficilement, au moins dans quelques régions. Cela joue d'ailleurs des tours quand on déménage pour des régions plus au nord.


----------



## ishikawakun

Eh, c'est à éviter de prononcer facilement...


snarkhunter said:


> ... Après, si tu te tapes sur les doigts avec un marteau en bricolant, _c'est à voir_ !


Très clair. Les anges disent "amen", mais les gens sans éducation ont tendance à dire ça !


----------



## Nawaq

Peut confirmer qu'ici dans le sud-ouest, tu vas entendre "putain" souvent. On le dit tellement souvent qu'à force ça veut plus vraiment rien dire. Après ça a vraiment rien à voir avec l'éducation que la personne reçoit, je pense que c'est juste que certaines personnes s'offusquent plus facilement que d'autres.


----------



## snarkhunter

Le cas du Sud-Ouest est sans doute assez particulier en France, de ce point de vue : là-bas, "Putain !" y a pour ainsi dire valeur de simple _ponctuation_ verbale !


----------



## JClaudeK

ishikawakun said:


> La jeunesse dit " Putain !" quand quelque chose de déplaisant leur arrive.
> Pour que l'amitié avec eux aille plus loin, j'ai envie d'imiter leur "Putain".


Tu ne vas pas gagner l'amitié des jeunes simplement en  adoptant leur langage !
Tout dépend de ton âge, mais si tu n'es plus un "jeune", tu risques au contraire qu'ils se moquent de toi, soit ouvertement, soit derrière ton dos.


----------



## foulaal

Bonjour 
Je ne savais pas  que le l'adjectif "putain " pourrait être utilisé pour les hommes aussi,  jusqu'à ce que  je l'ai entendu dans un film .
Je me demande est-ce que c'est correct ou pas! 
Je m'excuse pour le mot vulgaire .


----------



## Lacuzon

Bonjour,

Pourriez-vous nous donner la phrase dans laquelle vous l'avez entendu ?

Était-ce putain de quelque chose ?


----------



## foulaal

Un jeune homme  avait  dit ça à son ami , parce que lui a fait du mal


----------



## atcheque

Que lui a-t-il dit ?
Simplement : _« Putain. » _? C'est une interjection, un mot qui sert à exprimer une émotion.
De plus, c'est un nom, pas un adjectif.


----------



## foulaal

Il lui a dit exactement 《 oh putain , qu'est ce que tu viens de faire 》


----------



## atcheque

Voilà qui est clair. Vous devriez toujours commencer vos fils ainsi.
Comme écrit ci-dessus, c'est une exclamation, pas un qualificatif.


----------



## Lacuzon

C'est une exclamation de surprise. Aucun rapport avec une personne en particulier.

C'est l'équivalent de « oh la vache ! » ou de « c'est pas possible ! »

En gros cela signifie : « Mais est-ce que tu te rends compte de ce que tu viens de faire ? »


----------



## nicduf

Tout à fait d'accord avec ce qui précède..
[…]


----------



## Locape

Dans ce cas, le mot 'putain' n'a rien à voir avec une prostituée, de même 'putain de...', c'est comme avec le mot 'merde', on ne parle pas en général d'excréments ! On pourrait d'ailleurs le remplacer par ce dernier : 'merde, qu'est-ce que tu viens de faire ?', c'est moins fort qu'avec 'putain', ou si on veut être plus poli, 'bon sang' ou 'bon dieu...'


----------



## snarkhunter

Dans les années 1980 (il me semble), l'humoriste français Eric Thomas avait présenté un spectacle intitulé "Putinkon", dont le personnage principal était un homme originaire du sud-ouest. Les deux exclamations ("putain !" et "con !"), souvent réunies, étaient présentées comme une sorte de "ponctuation" naturelle du discours pour les natifs de la région. Et je peux confirmer, ayant jadis passé de nombreuses vacances d'été dans la région, que cela est à peine une exagération !


----------

